# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  طرح پرستاری و کنکور

## House md

سلام دوستان ممنون میشم بهم مشورت بدین. در تاپیک قبلیم (لطف میکنین اگر اونجاهم سر بزنین) عزیزی گفتن که شرکت در کنکور فقط بعد از گذروندن دوسال طرح اجباری ممکنه. ولی من تو نت خوندم که علاوه براینکه پرستارا برخلاف قبلا تو نوبت طرح میمونن؛ اگر حین طرح هم کسی کنکور شرکت کنه وقبول بشه، مشکلی نیست و براش توقف طرح میزنن. این درست نیست؟
لطفا اگر اطلاعات به روز و موثقی دارین بهم کمک کنین. متشکر

----------


## jun_216

> سلام دوستان ممنون میشم بهم مشورت بدین. در تاپیک قبلیم (لطف میکنین اگر اونجاهم سر بزنین) عزیزی گفتن که شرکت در کنکور فقط بعد از گذروندن دوسال طرح اجباری ممکنه. ولی من تو نت خوندم که علاوه براینکه پرستارا برخلاف قبلا تو نوبت طرح میمونن؛ اگر حین طرح هم کسی کنکور شرکت کنه وقبول بشه، مشکلی نیست و براش توقف طرح میزنن. این درست نیست؟
> لطفا اگر اطلاعات به روز و موثقی دارین بهم کمک کنین. متشکر


اگه پسری که میشه درخواست داد طرح همزمان با سربازی باشه بعد حین سربازی کنکور میدی رتبت خوب باشه میری پزشکی یا رشته ای که میخوای رو ثبت نام میکنی اکا غیر از این هم شرایط معافیت از طرح زیادی وجود داره من پرسیدم گفتن زیاد تپ این زمبنه ها نظام وظیفه گیر نمیده دختر هم باشی که کلا اوکیه خب پزشکی بیاری ول میکنی میری پزشکی رو ثبت نام میکنی کلا مشکلی با دادان کنکور ندارن بخوان گیر بدن موقع ثبت نام دانشگاهه که اصلا طرح کاری به این موضوع نداره و راحت میتونی ثبت نام کنی و کنکور بدی

----------


## House md

> اگه پسری که میشه درخواست داد طرح همزمان با سربازی باشه بعد حین سربازی کنکور میدی رتبت خوب باشه میری پزشکی یا رشته ای که میخوای رو ثبت نام میکنی اکا غیر از این هم شرایط معافیت از طرح زیادی وجود داره من پرسیدم گفتن زیاد تپ این زمبنه ها نظام وظیفه گیر نمیده دختر هم باشی که کلا اوکیه خب پزشکی بیاری ول میکنی میری پزشکی رو ثبت نام میکنی کلا مشکلی با دادان کنکور ندارن بخوان گیر بدن موقع ثبت نام دانشگاهه که اصلا طرح کاری به این موضوع نداره و راحت میتونی ثبت نام کنی و کنکور بدی


خیلی ممنونم

----------

